# Question for VWGUY4EVER



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

I'm curious if you'd recommend an extended warrenty for the W8. I'm getting close to the end of 50K warrenty so I need to decide pretty soon. The only thing stopping me is the fact that the car has needed NOTHING except gas, oil, tire (last week) and the occasional car wash. Except for that its been a lot more reliable that the Hondas and Toyotas I've owned. Anyway, I remember that you're a sevice writer for a MB dealer (Morristown?) and I love to hear you comments.
Anybody else have an opinion?
Thank you! Jerry D


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Question for VWGUY4EVER (Duramax)*

try private messaging him you probably have a better chance of getting in contact with him that way.


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

Good idea! Thanks


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Duramax)*

I'm contemplating getting one myself as I'll be turning 45K today. The only issues I've had to date were the Climatronic head unit, thermostat and left rear window clips. Otherwise it's been oil changes and plugs. I plan on keeping the car and may have a new "hooptie" in the coming weeks to keep the mileage down.


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

Thanks - I'm not understanding that last sentence though - what the heck is a hooptie?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Duramax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duramax* »_Thanks - I'm not understanding that last sentence though - what the heck is a hooptie?

*HOOPTIE* - slang for Beat around car...


----------



## Duramax (May 24, 2004)

Thanks! I guess I need to brush up on my Kerowac.
I'm going to keep the W8 for a while so I've decided to go ahead with the extended warrenty. Thanks to everyone for their comments.


----------



## fonf (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Question for VWGUY4EVER (Duramax)*

test


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Question for VWGUY4EVER (fonf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fonf* »_test

We all fail...







Might as well stick the vidoe/sound clips here..








http://www.t-region.com/i/gtg/bbb4/RMOV0042.avi
http://www.t-region.com/i/gtg/bbb4/RMOV0043.avi
http://www.t-region.com/i/gtg/bbb4/RMOV0045.avi


----------

